# Lighter periods - too light to conceive?



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi all - not sure where to post this question!

We are ttc #2 and have had recently had two early m/c.  Our situation is doubly complicated as we have to use donor sperm due to husband's infertility (we have IUI). Until now, I thought there were no problems with me BUT am now worried that I could have womb line issues or even scarring.

I needed a D & C after the birth of our daughter due to retained products.  Ever since my periods have been much lighter. They used to be 6 days with a couple of heavy days, a moderate day then 3 light days.  Now they are just 3 days, with only 1 moderate day.

My clinic reckon that lighter periods can be normal after having a child - it's my new normal. They also say uterine scarring after a D & C is very rare. 

So - has anyone else had lighter periods after their first child?  Do mine sound very light?  

I'd be grateful for any advice from you wonderful ladies out there.

Thanks, speeder


----------



## helenlouisey (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Speeder

Really sorry to hear about your miscarriages. I also had a D & C, mine was after losing a baby, and unfortunately I have been battling with Asherman's Syndrome (inter uterine scarring) since. Lighter or no periods after a D & C are classic symptoms of Asherman's. There is a fantastic website and Yahoo support group, so maybe have a look at http://www.ashermans.org/

So many doctors and GPs seem to think it is rare and sadly it's not. Unfortunately there aren't that many doctors that have experience of treating Asherman's, if you join the Yahoo group there is a full list of recommended doctors.

However I know my periods have definitely been lighter since I had my son, so fingers crossed this is the reason for your lighter periods rather than Asherman's

Helen x

/links


----------

